# 5 Holga Portraits



## vandecarr (Mar 2, 2008)

Let me know what you think.





























Thanks for looking,
Mike V


----------



## vandecarr (Mar 3, 2008)

hello....is anyone home Mcfly?


Mike


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 4, 2008)

You got a few nice ones, #s 2 & 3 are my fav&#8217;s; with #5 I&#8217;m not high on composition, would like more of an angle; good holga look on all of them


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 4, 2008)

Good work, Mike.  I prefer the first one--it's an action shot, sharpness is "on" (for a Holga), and it's got good tones.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 4, 2008)

2!2!2! Emotive. I'm not a holga expert at all but I know what I like and I like that!


----------



## vandecarr (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Can you tell me if there is anything I can change to make them better? Please keep in mind I'm using only a holga so, sharpness and changing lenses are out.


Thanks,
Mike


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 5, 2008)

Attitude.

Change it to enjoy the unexpected and less precise image that Holga gives. Then you are on your way.


----------



## ann (Mar 6, 2008)

keep the point of interest out of the middle of the frame.


----------



## vandecarr (Mar 6, 2008)

It's a Holga, like the Diana the point of interest is usually in the middle.

Mike


----------



## ann (Mar 6, 2008)

i disagree, there are a lot of wonderful toy camera images that do not put the point of interest in the center.


----------



## vandecarr (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sorry, you are correct.


Thanks for your input,
Mike


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 6, 2008)

But, in each of these...center works.


----------



## B192734 (Mar 7, 2008)

I like the first 2 the most, but that's just me possibly.  I like photos of people that look like you've caught them in their natural habitat...  I personally like it when it doesn't look like they're obviously posing for the camera.


----------



## compur (Mar 10, 2008)

This is totally subjective but I always lean toward candid rather
than posed portraits.  They just seem to have more life in them.


----------



## JackkBox (Mar 10, 2008)

I like the second and last one.   I love the look of the holga.


----------



## Meysha (Mar 11, 2008)

Great Holga portraits.
You've got a good holga there with good vignetting.


----------



## gsga (Mar 11, 2008)

i dig 1,2,5. you're not going to get super contrasty with a holga, but that's the point. fun cams. 1,2 are wonderful, subject wise/compositionally.

1- nice candid and the roofline top left and the dark spot in the siding frame your subject well.

2- my fav. the expression. the sky. the fact that you've tilted it just a bit so the horizon line isn't straight... nice work. it adds to the movement of the subject.

5- the posed shots aren't my fav but this one is a good portrait. i like her stance and you can feel the wind in that shot. its more relaxed than the other 2 and has personality. plus, great vignetting.

my only suggestion would be in pshop (if you're going to scan these in), remove the few little hairs/spots/dust. you don't have to go too crazy, but some of them (esp the dot in the upper right on 2 and the hair in the upper left on 1) are distracting. again don't go for "pristine" b/c these are holga images after all... just clean them a up little bit.

great shots! 2 is priceless!!


----------



## vandecarr (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your input, everyone. I am totally done with using my slr's and now I only use Holgas and Dianas for all my work.

Next Tuesday, I'll be doing some portrait work for a Missouri State Rep. 


Thanks,
Mike


----------



## gsga (Mar 11, 2008)

wow congrats!! ...then post those pics


----------

